# المنتدى منتدى اقسام السرفرات و البيع والشراء و الاعلان اقسام البيع والشراء قسم البيع والشراء خاص بالشركات المشتركة  بعض الهواتف التي تم فك شفرتها على السرفر

## unlock-instant

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته نرجو من الاعضاء المساهمة معنا بتجاربهم على السرفر 
بعض الهواتف التي تم فك شفرتها على السرفر

----------


## unlock-instant

Your unlock code has been successfully calculated. 
 =================================
IMEI : 01264==================5
Unlock code :  unlocked
Orders details
Order ID : 12
Service Name : Movistar Spain iPhone 3gs/4 blocked
Credit : 25  
=================================    
Best Regards
Unlock-instant Team

----------


## gsm.jaouat

في حقيقة الامر هذا السرفير شغال على جميع الاجهزة المدعومة 
و بهذه المناسبة اتقدم بالشكر الى كل من ساهم في انشاءه

----------


## xmaroc

السلام شكرا لك اخي خالد   
هذه بعض التجارب الناجحة لفك شفرة على السرفر      *   [154]   Movistar Spain Nokia BB5 SL3* *252598120473849   * 134]   Vodafone Sony Ericsson 
9618769276425603    8489563466135540   *[96]   SFR Generic all models Imei *  *884324640740625 *  *[119]   Vodafone Spain Nokia 20 Digits * 09802801861114249859   *[89]   iPhone Carrier Check & Simlock status * France Orange. *[39]   Motorola 7/7-24/24h *  *g34rjg3gp5 4156686877601166 d62c2aa7  * [15]   Pantech ALL models  
353725010174345 Code : 45416130  
والمزيد قادم  وشكرا يا خالد    
:

----------


## gsm4maroc

[53]   SFR Sony Ericson                   IMEI         :         0123320048XXXX                     Code         :                   759644037097105

----------


## unlock-instant

الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## service

-                                                                       
            443                              Success           Vodafone Spain Nokia  1-9 hours           354xxxxxxxxxxx                          495892846581678                         
            442                              Success           Nokia SL3 SFR France (INSTANT)           3546xxxxxxxxxx                         394240899774468   
            428                              Success           Vodafone Spain Nokia  1-9 hours           35xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx                          345325533454377                         
            395                              Success           Movistar Spain Nokia 1-24 hours           354xxxxxxxxxxx                          890321678863708                         
            393                              Success           Movistar Spain Nokia 1-24 hours           35937xxxxxxxxx                          265121982673087                         
            349                              Success           SFR Sony Ericson           35445xxxxxxxxxx                         0371876696094044

----------


## alaa_day



----------


## unlock-instant



----------


## zorkal1982

SFR France All iPhones
IMEI	:	01242----------6
Code	:	 unlocked
Envoyé Sur	:	2013/04/25 07:01:37
A répondu le	:	2013/04/25 07:07:03

----------


## zorkal1982

Nokia Movistar instant service
IMEI	:	35829------------46
Code	:	 125373889100588
Envoyé Sur	:	2013/04/24 11:34:32
A répondu le	:	2013/04/24 11:41:30

----------


## zorkal1982

Vodafone Spain Nokia (INSTANT)
IMEI	:	357------------21
Code	:	 514901260558181
Envoyé Sur	:	2013/04/24 11:29:51
A répondu le	:	2013/04/25 02:15:06

----------


## num123

حلووووحلووووحلوووو

----------


## nawfalllll

بارك الله فيك اخي

----------

